# Weekly competition 2008-37



## AvGalen (Sep 9, 2008)

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used.

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) normally a subscript number indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. *U32 *would mean to turn the the U layer and the 2 layers beneath it (3 in total) a half turn. However, this forum doesn't support subscript, so I transform the default notation to "3U2" notation which also means "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1 the new notation is not entirely clear about when to perform a slice/half-turn. I am assuming that no slice-turns are to be performed at the beginning or the end (unless the scramble begins or ends with (0,0))
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* hasn't changed either, but just so you know: The first (small) letters are for the tips, then come the normal moves
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know:

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 50 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. (2.5 hours for 4x4x4 Fewest Moves)
For Match the scramble you can use a glas (or other construction) so you can easily look at all sides of the cube. You perform the scramble on (solved) cube 1, can use 15 seconds inspection time and the goal is to turn a solved cube into cube 1
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes in this thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends tuesday/wednesday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at tuesday/wednesday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.

*2x2x2*
*1. *R' B2 R U' R F2 R' F' D' L' U2 L B U' F L2 F L' F L' D F2 L' D' R'
*2. *R' U B' D' B L F R2 F U' B L2 U2 F D2 B2 R2 B2 L B2 D' L' D R' U2
*3. *B D L2 D B L B2 L' F' R' U2 B2 R U2 R2 F R' D' L D F D L D2 F'
*4. *D R' F L2 D2 F2 D2 R F L' B' D' B L2 B D' B U2 L2 D' F U B R B
*5. *R F2 R D' R U B R2 B U R' F' L D L2 B2 L' B U L B2 U L U L2

*3x3x3*
*1. *F2 D R2 F2 D2 R2 D' U2 F2 D2 L2 F' D B' L R D' R B2 F2 U (21f)
*2. *D2 B2 D' R2 U2 F2 U F2 R2 D' F U2 F2 R' U' B F U R U' L (21f)
*3. *U L2 D' F2 D R2 D2 L2 F2 U' R2 U B R2 U' F2 D2 L' R D R (21f)
*4. *R2 U F2 D F2 U2 L2 D' R2 B2 U F' L' D B' D B' R2 F D' R' (21f)
*5. *U' B2 U B2 D B2 R2 U B2 F2 R2 U F' D2 U2 L' D F' D B' U (21f)

*4x4x4*
*1. *Uw' F Rw' Uw' U2 B Fw' F2 Rw F U' B2 Fw Uw B F Rw2 D B2 L' Rw' R' D2 Uw U2 L' U Fw Rw Fw F2 L R2 U' Fw2 F L2 R' Uw Fw2
*2. *D Uw' F' D2 Uw U F' D2 Uw U' L' R B U F' D' L2 Uw' Rw F2 L' Fw L2 Rw2 D' U B D Uw2 U2 R2 Uw' B2 D Uw' U2 Fw F2 D Fw
*3. *Rw' R D' Uw U2 F2 D2 L Rw2 R F L' D2 Uw' Fw L U' Rw D' Uw' U2 B' Fw' F2 Uw2 Fw L Rw R' Uw' B' Rw D2 Uw2 U2 R B2 Rw2 D' Rw'
*4. *U R2 D U2 B2 F2 D' U B L U2 L' U2 B' F' U' F2 L' Uw' L R B2 Uw' Rw' R Fw2 L Uw' B Rw2 Uw' L' Rw' R' B2 Fw F' Rw' B L'
*5. *R B Fw F' U2 L B Fw2 D R B' L' Rw F Uw Fw2 F Uw' L' R' B2 Fw2 F2 Uw2 Rw' R B D2 U L2 B' Fw D Uw U' L2 U2 Rw2 D Uw

*5x5x5*
*1. *R D' Rw R2 Dw2 Uw' U2 L2 Rw' R F2 Rw' B' D' Dw Lw Bw Dw Fw2 Dw B2 Fw F2 D' L' F L B Dw Bw Dw' U2 B2 Bw Lw2 Fw' R2 F2 U2 B' Fw Uw L D B Fw' R B Fw2 D Fw' L' Dw' L2 Dw Uw2 U F2 Dw2 Uw
*2. *Bw' U' Bw' Uw R' F' D' R2 D' Bw2 R' D' Lw' D Lw' D Dw2 Uw2 B' R' Uw L' Lw2 Rw2 R2 Uw' U2 Lw2 Dw Uw' U' B2 Fw' Lw' Dw F2 Lw2 R2 D2 Dw2 Uw U' Fw R' B' Lw B' Bw F' D2 Rw' F' Rw R' D' B' D Fw Lw2 Fw
*3. *Lw D' Dw2 Bw2 Fw2 D Dw2 U F2 Dw2 Uw2 L' R' B Lw2 U2 L' Lw2 Rw2 B Dw' U' Bw U L2 Uw U' L Lw' Rw Fw F2 L' Bw' L' Lw' Rw R' Fw' F2 Uw' U' B U2 Bw D' Uw' F Uw2 Bw U2 B Bw' Fw Uw2 U Lw R2 Dw' Fw
*4. *L Lw Rw' Dw2 Fw F Dw Bw Rw' R Uw2 B Dw' Uw' R' D Rw' D Rw Bw Dw Lw2 Bw2 D' Dw2 Uw2 U L2 Bw Rw Fw2 U' F2 Uw' B2 Dw Fw2 D' Bw L2 Bw Dw2 Lw2 D Dw Uw' U' Lw2 Rw R D2 Rw' Uw2 L Lw' Rw R' Bw2 Rw' B2
*5. *B2 Rw2 D Rw' Dw Fw' R U' Bw2 D2 Uw Bw2 Lw Rw' R' Bw Dw' R' Dw2 L2 Uw F' Rw R' D2 L' Rw2 Bw' F' Uw' Bw' U Lw2 B' Fw' U2 L Lw R' D2 Bw2 Fw2 Lw Rw2 U' Lw' Rw B2 F' Dw U2 R2 Uw B Bw2 Fw' D' Uw Bw2 Lw'

*6x6x6*
*1. *2R' 3U' R 2B 3F' 2L2 2U 2L' 3R2 B' F 2U2 2B2 F 2R2 R' 3F' U 3R2 2R2 3F2 2F2 3R2 2D 3U R2 D B 2U2 3F 3R B' L' R D2 2U' U B F2 D' 2D' 2U' 2B 2R2 2D R2 B2 2B 2L R2 2B' F2 L' 2D' 2B 3F 2D2 L2 D2 2U' L 2U U F2 2R B 2U' B' 2F' U' 3F' 2D 3U2 U 2B 3F 2F F 3U 3F'
*2. *D2 2U' B' 3F2 2U2 2B 3F 2U' 2R' 3U B' 3F 2D' L' 3R' 2R2 B 3U2 2L B 2D 2L D' 2D 3U 2U' U B2 3F F2 2D' 2L' R' F 3U' F2 U2 L' 2L B 2L' 3F' L2 2B2 3F2 D' L2 2F 2L2 2B' F' 2L' F2 D F' 2D B2 3U' L 3R2 B 3F' 3U2 B2 2B2 F 3U 2U 2L2 3R' B 2B2 2F2 F2 3U' L' 3U 2R' 2B' 3F
*3. *2B 3F' 3U 2U B 2B' 3F 2L2 R B' F' 3R' 2U L' 2D' 2U' 2L' 2B2 2U' B2 3F' L' 2L2 3U L R 2B' L R D 2R' D2 3U' 2U2 L' U F2 2R R2 B' 3F 2F' F2 2D2 U2 L' R 2F L' 2U' B D2 B' F2 U 2B2 L2 2L2 2R 3F' L' 3R R2 2D 2R' R2 U2 2F 2L' B2 2B2 2L' 3F2 F2 3R' 2D2 2U2 2B L2 2L2
*4. *2D 2F2 F U L 3R' B' F2 L2 2L 2R2 U 2L' 3F' 2D' L' 3R2 3U' 2U' 3R2 2R 3F2 F U' B 2B 3F 2F' L' B2 2D' R F' L' D2 3U2 2B' 2F2 R2 F' 2D' 3F' 2R2 D 3U2 2B 3U2 2R' D 2B L' D' 2D2 B2 2U2 2L' 2R 3F' 2F2 L2 3U2 2B' D' U' 2L B 2F2 2D' 2U2 2B' F2 2U' 3R2 D2 3F2 D 2D' U 2B2 F
*5. *D 2U2 2L 2R' B2 L 2R R2 B2 2B 3F' D2 3U' 3R 2D2 L 2L2 2R2 2B2 2F' F' L2 F 2D 3R' 2B' 3F 2L2 2R R 3U2 U 2B L' R2 2B2 2L2 2R R2 2B2 3F L2 B' L' 2F2 2D2 2R' 2D' 3U 2U U' 2F D2 2D2 L' 3F L' B2 2B' R' 3F 3U2 3F' L' 2B' 2L2 3R 2B 3U 3R B2 F 2D B 2B 3F F' 2R D 2U2

*7x7x7*
*1. *2D2 2F 2R' 2B' 3B2 F 2L2 D' 2D2 B D 3U 3L' F' 2L' 3R2 3D L2 2L2 3L R2 3B 2R 3B2 3L2 3R' R' 3B 3L2 3R' D2 2U B2 2F2 F 3D' L U 2R2 R2 F 3D' 3R' D 2D U 2B' 2R2 B' 2U2 2R2 2U 3F' F 2L' R' 2F F 3D U 2B' 3B2 R B2 L2 2U' L 2L2 B' D2 2F F2 2L2 2F2 3U2 3L 3B D 2D 2F' F' 3L 2B2 2U' F 2D 2B' 3B 3F2 2F' L2 D2 2U2 U2 2L 3R2 2R2 3U' B 3U
*2. *R D2 B 2B2 3B 2U L' 3L2 3D' 2U 2L2 3L' 3R R2 U2 L 2L 2R' 2F' D 3B2 F2 L2 3L2 3R2 2R' B 3B2 2U' 3F2 2F' 2R' R' 2U 2B' 3U 2B2 3D' U2 L' 2F2 3D B' 3F F 3L2 3R 2B' 2D2 3D' 3U2 2U 2R2 3D 3R2 3D' 3B' 2L' 3D' U 3B2 3F2 D2 3U2 B 2B' 3F 2L2 F' 2R 3F' F' L2 2L' 3R2 R' 3D' 3U2 U2 2R' 3B2 F 2D B2 D' B2 3B' 2F2 2D F2 L' 2R 2U2 2L D' 3L 3F2 3D 2B' 2F
*3. *D2 3U' 2L2 3R' 2R2 R' D L2 3D' 2U' 2R B' 2L2 B2 3B 3F F 2D2 L' 3U2 U L' 3F F2 3L' 3D 2F' 2R2 2D 3U 2U' 2L 3L 3R 2D2 3D2 F' 2D' 2B' 2L' 2D2 2R 2D 3D2 3U2 2U2 B2 2B' L 3F' 2L' 3U' R U' L2 R' 3F' L2 2R R' 2D2 3B' L 3L' 3R' R2 2F2 U' 2B U2 L' 2L2 2R R2 2U' 2L2 2F R 2D2 3U 3R 2B' 2L 2F 3D U B2 3B2 3U' 2U U2 L' 3R2 2F' L 2R 3U' L2 2R2 3B'
*4. *F' D2 3U2 2R D' 2D2 3U' L2 U 3L R2 3B L2 B 3B 3L' 2B' D 2D' 3D 3U2 U' 2L' 2R B' 2B2 3F2 U 3L' 3U' 2L D2 B2 2B' 3F' 2F' F2 U L 3R' D 2U' B' 2D2 U 2F D 3L 3R' R2 D2 3D2 U 2L' 2R R 2B2 2L2 3R' 2R' U 3L' 3R2 2R' R2 D' L' 3L2 F 2D' 3U 2U2 2B R B2 3B' 3F' 2R2 3D' U2 B 3R' B2 2D2 3B2 L D 2U U L 2R2 2D' 3U' 2L 3R' R 2U2 R' 2D' U'
*5. *L D' 3D2 3L 2D F' 3U' 2F' 3U2 3L' 2R2 R D' L 2B2 2F F2 D2 3B' L' 2L 3R R U B' 3F' F 2U2 2B' F L' R 3B 3F' 2F2 3D 3R' 2D' 3D 2B2 L2 R 3F2 R2 3D2 B2 D 2B' 2U2 2L2 3B' 2D 3B 3D2 R2 D2 2D2 3D' 3U' 3B2 3F2 2F2 2D2 L' 3R2 D' R' 2D L 2B' 3B2 F 3R' 3B 2F' 2R D2 3D2 L2 B' 3U2 3L B2 3L 2F2 U' 2L2 3L D 3U' R 3F2 3L' 3F2 R2 U2 B U 3L2 F

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U B2 D' B2 L2 D' F U2 B D2 F' D2 F L' F' R2 F2 R' F L B D' R2 B R2
*2. *D2 L2 U B D' B' U B' D' B' D R2 F' R' F2 L2 B2 L2 U2 R F D L' D' L
*3. *U' R' F' U2 F R B' L2 F R' U2 F' D' L2 D' L' U L2 U B L' D2 B D' F2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *L2 D R2 D2 B2 U2 B2 R2 F2 U' L F L2 D2 R B F R D U2 (20f)
*2. *U L2 B2 L2 D B2 U L2 R2 F2 U' L2 B R' F2 L R' B F U2 L' (21f)
*3. *U R2 D' L2 F2 D2 U F2 U' L2 B2 R F L' F2 L' F D' L' U B' (21f)

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *Uw' F' D2 Uw2 U' B2 Uw2 Rw2 Uw' R' U' R2 Fw F' D' Fw2 Rw' Fw F2 Uw2 B2 Fw2 F' D2 Uw Rw R Fw' Rw' R' Fw D B2 F D' L' Rw' B2 D2 Uw'
*2. *Rw Fw D Uw2 Fw2 D' Uw U' Rw Fw F Uw2 L2 Uw Fw U R' U' R2 B2 L' R' D' L Rw' R2 Fw2 F' L Rw R2 D2 Uw' Fw2 D Uw U' F Uw' B
*3. *Uw2 B2 Fw2 D Uw' U Fw L' Rw' B' F' D2 L' R2 B2 Fw F2 U Fw' L2 Uw' L2 D Uw' Rw2 D U2 Rw2 B L R D' Fw L2 U L2 D' Uw2 L' B'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *L Lw' R' Dw Bw2 Fw F Dw2 F' L B2 Bw' Fw2 F' R' B2 Bw2 L R D2 Uw' B2 Bw Dw2 Lw' D Dw2 R' B2 Bw' Fw' F' Dw Lw Rw R B' Rw' Dw' Bw2 U' B F2 U' L Bw F' D' Dw2 L2 Lw2 R' D' Dw' L Lw R' B2 Fw Uw'
*2. *Lw2 D Lw Uw' U2 Lw2 Rw R2 Fw2 F L B' Bw2 F' L' B2 Bw2 F U R' B2 Bw' Fw F' U2 F2 D' Dw' Uw Rw2 Uw' L2 R2 F L2 R' Bw2 U' Lw Fw' Uw U2 Rw B' Fw' F2 L' Lw' Rw' R Bw D' U Lw' Bw2 R' F2 D' Dw Fw2
*3. *Lw2 D2 Lw2 D' Rw Dw2 R B Bw' Fw' F' D Bw2 Fw L' R2 F' Rw' F' Lw' Fw Dw' R' U2 Bw' L2 B L2 Lw' R' B Bw2 Fw F U' F Dw2 F' D' Uw Bw2 F' Lw D' L Fw' L Lw2 Rw2 Dw L2 Rw' Bw2 D' L R' B' Fw2 D Dw2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded* You don't have to do all 3 scrambles!
*1. *2L 2R' 3F2 3R2 2R2 B2 3F' F2 L 2R2 2U' F2 3U U B' 2L 2B2 F' L 2L 2R R' D2 2D 2U2 3R' 2B' 3F2 2L' D' 2B 2R2 2D' U L2 3R' R U L' 3R' 2R' R2 B 2F' 2L' B' F L2 2L 3R R' 2B2 3F 2F' F2 U2 F' 2L' 2F' F2 2R' B 2B 2F F2 D2 2D 2U 3F' 2F2 R2 3U L 2L 2R' B2 2U 3R' 2F2 L
*2. *L' B2 3F L F2 3R' 2R' 3F 2F L' 2R R2 2D2 2U F 2D2 2L' 3R R 2U' 2F' U 3R' F2 2U U 2L 3U 2F F' D2 U2 2B F2 2L' 3R2 R2 2U' 2B2 R 3U2 2B' F 3U 2B 3F D' F2 2L D' 3U' 3R D2 U 2R2 3F2 2D 2R 2B2 3U U L2 3R' 2U U 2F' 2L 3R' 2R2 U R2 B2 2B' 2F' U' 3F 3R' B 2R 3U2
*3. *2D' F2 2L' 3R' 3F' 2L2 2R U B2 2B' 2D' 3U L2 2L B 2D' B F 3R' 2B' 3U 3R 2B' 3F 2F2 2U' L 2R2 R' 2U 2B L R2 2U 3F' 2U2 L F' L2 B' 2L 2R2 U' B 2B2 3F 2F' F' 2D' 2L' B' 3F 2F2 F 2R' 2F 2U' U' R B L 2B 2R2 2D' U' 2F F 2R D2 2U L2 3R 2D' 3R' 2R R' 2B' 2F L2 2D

*7x7x7 Blindfolded* You don't have to do all 3 scrambles!
*1. *3D' 3L' 3F' R B 2R2 2U' U2 3L' 3R' 3U' R2 B' 3F' F2 3U F2 3U2 3F' L' R 2B2 2F' F D' L' R2 B2 2B2 3L' R2 3U' 2L 2R' 2U B' F' 2R' 3D2 2B2 3F' D 2D' 2U 2F2 U R2 3B' F' L2 3F 3D2 2F' F 2L 3D' 3U2 B2 2B2 3F F' L2 3R2 2R' 2U' F2 3U2 L 2L2 3R2 B' 3D 3B 3R2 3B' U2 L2 3D 3U2 3B' D 3R' U2 2L' D 3B D 3U2 F 2R 3B' 3F2 R' U L 2L2 3L' 2R' R2 2F
*2. *2U2 3B' R 2B F2 2U2 B2 2B' D' 3F2 L R 3D' 3F 2U2 2L' 3D' L' D B 2B' 3B' 3F 2F2 2U 3F2 2U2 F 2D2 3R' 3D2 F 3D2 3U 2U' U 2F 2D' 3D2 3U 2U' 3F' L2 3L' 2R F L 2L 3L2 3R R 3B2 R' 2F' L 3R' 2B 3B 3F 2F2 F' 3U F' 3L2 F' 3U' 2B 3U L' 3L' 3R2 2U2 2R D2 2L' 3R 3U 2F2 3R2 3F2 2F F 3U2 B 2B2 3B' F2 L 2R2 R2 2D2 3D U' 3R2 R2 B' 2F2 3U2 2F2 F2
*3. *3B 3F 3D R 2B' 3B' 3D2 U 2B 3U' 2L' 3F F2 U' 2L 3L' 3R2 F2 3D2 2L' 3L' 3R2 2R 3B L' 2L' 3L 3R2 2R' R' D U2 F2 3L2 3B2 3D' L 2R' R' 3F 2R' 2D' 3U' B' F' L 3L' 3U' 3F' 3R 2R2 2U 2R' 2U' 2L2 2R2 F2 2R' 3B' 3L' R2 2U 3L 3R2 F2 D 3L' B 3F' 2F F 2U2 3F2 F D L 3R' 2R' 2B U' 2B' 3F' 2F 3L 3D2 3L 3U2 F 3L2 3F2 F L2 2D2 L R D2 3F' F' 3U' 3B

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 F2 R2 D' F2 D L2 D' U' B2 F R2 F2 D U L' F' L D' F' L' (21f)
*2. *F2 D B2 F2 L2 F2 U B2 F2 U' B L' D2 U L' U' B2 D' L B2 F (21f)
*3. *R2 B2 U F2 U' R2 B2 D' B2 D' L F2 U F' D R B U2 B2 L2 B2 (21f)
*4. *L2 F2 R2 U' R2 B2 D L2 U2 B2 D L B2 L F D F2 R' B2 L' (20f)
*5. *B2 D R2 B2 D' R2 B2 U B2 F2 R' F' U2 R U' B L2 R B' U R2 (21f)
*6. *F2 U' L2 D' B2 D2 U F2 R2 D2 L B L2 U F L2 D B' F U2 R2 (21f)
*7. *U B2 D F2 R2 F2 D U2 B2 R F' R' U' F L' B2 D L U F L' (21f)
*8. *U F2 R2 B2 F2 U R2 D F2 L2 B2 L' R B' L' D F2 R D2 L2 U (21f)
*9. *B2 U F2 R2 U R2 D' B2 U2 L2 U' F R' U' R' F2 U' B F' U B (21f)
*10. *F2 L2 F2 D' R2 U' L2 U L2 D2 F' U2 L' B' L2 B2 R' B2 F' D U' (21f)
*11. *F2 D' F2 U' B2 U2 F2 R2 U B2 D L' F' R2 F2 D B F L2 D2 B' (21f)
*12. *U2 L2 D L2 R2 U L2 F2 D' L2 R2 F' U R' F' R2 D2 L2 F L' B' (21f)
*13. *D' R2 D' R2 F2 D2 B2 D' F2 U L2 D' F' U2 B R F L U B' R2 (21f)
*14. *R2 D' R2 U L2 D B2 U2 F2 R2 D' L2 U' B' R' D F2 U L2 F' L' (21f)
*15. *L2 U2 L2 U2 R2 D' L2 F2 L2 B2 U' R' F' D F2 U2 R B2 D2 F D' (21f)
*16. *R2 D2 F2 D L2 U' B2 U' R2 F2 D L2 B' D' U2 R2 B2 D' L B2 L (21f)
*17. *B2 D R2 D R2 F2 L2 B2 U L F2 U' F U F R2 F' L' R' B U2 (21f)
*18. *F2 D2 R2 U' B2 U B2 R2 F2 L' B2 U L B2 U2 B' D' F2 U' L' U (21f)
*19. *R2 B2 U F2 D R2 D F2 D L2 B2 F' D2 B2 R' B' F U L' D F' (21f)
*20. *U B2 L2 R2 D' U2 B2 U2 F2 U' L2 R D B U B' D2 L' D' F2 U' (21f)
*21. *U F2 L2 D2 L2 U2 B2 U B2 R2 F' R' F' D' B' U' R2 U R F2 U2 (21f)
*22. *F2 R2 B2 D F2 U' L2 D' U' B2 F' R' U' B2 F2 R F' D2 L R' B' (21f)
*23. *U B2 L2 U' L2 U L2 F2 D2 L2 U L2 U B' D2 U' R2 B' U' F2 (20f)
*24. *R2 D' F2 L2 B2 L2 D U2 R2 D' F U R D2 R2 B R' B2 R D R (21f)
*25. *R2 B2 D F2 D' R2 D' B2 R2 U2 L2 R' D B2 L B' F L U F2 L2 (21f)
*26. *R2 U B2 D R2 B2 L2 U' L2 D2 R F' L' D' F' L2 D' F U' L2 U (21f)
*27. *R2 F2 U B2 U B2 R2 D U2 B2 D F' D2 L' D2 B' R' B2 U2 L2 D' (21f)
*28. *F2 U' R2 U' L2 U' B2 U R2 F2 D L' F D' F2 R' B D' F2 L F' (21f)
*29. *F2 D' F2 D R2 U L2 D B2 L2 F2 L' D2 R' D R F' D B2 D U2 (21f)
*30. *D R2 U2 R2 B2 R2 U L2 D2 L2 U R2 F' D2 U R F2 R2 B D2 U2 (21f)
*31. *B2 U' F2 U' L2 F2 D2 B2 U' L' D2 R' B2 R' B D' B' F R2 D U (21f)
*32. *D R2 D2 L2 D U2 B2 L2 D F2 U' F2 R U2 B' D' F U L' B U2 (21f)
*33. *R2 B2 F2 U' L2 D' F2 R2 D F2 D2 B' R2 B' D' R' B U2 F' R' D2 (21f)
*34. *R2 U L2 U B2 R2 U2 L2 U2 L D R' F2 L2 F2 D B U' F D R (21f)
*35. *D' L2 B2 U' B2 R2 U F2 R2 D' B2 U2 B' L F L2 R' U' B2 R' U (21f)
*36. *R2 F2 D2 B2 D' F2 U R2 U L2 B L2 F2 R' F2 D2 B D' F R D' (21f)
*37. *F2 U2 L2 D' B2 D2 R2 B2 U R' B2 F2 D' U' F' R F2 D' F2 D2 (20f)
*38. *D2 U B2 F2 L2 D' U L2 U' L' R' U' R2 U F' U' B2 L2 B F (20f)
*39. *F2 U2 R2 D B2 U2 R2 U' L2 D' L2 U2 L2 R D' F2 L2 F R2 U' R' (21f)
*40. *U R2 F2 D2 B2 D L2 U' B2 F2 U' B' R' D B2 R' D' B D' F' L (21f)
*41. *D2 L2 R2 U B2 U' L2 U2 B2 U F L' U' B2 D B F2 L' R D R' (21f)
*42. *R2 D' F2 R2 D U2 B2 L2 U B2 F2 R U R2 F' R2 U' F' R2 D L2 (21f)
*43. *B2 L2 U' F2 U L2 U' B2 U' R2 B U' F2 R2 F R' U2 L D2 F (20f)
*44. *L2 F2 R2 B2 U L2 D' B2 U' L D' B' R' F' D U R F2 D2 U' L (21f)
*45. *B2 L2 R2 U' F2 U2 F2 R2 D2 U' R' F' D' R U L U F' D R' U' (21f)
*46. *U' F2 D' R2 F2 U' L2 B2 U2 L2 U' R2 U' L' U2 R' D L' B' U L2 (21f)
*47. *F2 R2 F2 R2 U2 R2 U' L2 R2 F2 U' B U2 B U' F R2 D2 F' R' B' (21f)
*48. *R2 F2 L2 R2 D' F2 D B2 D' B2 D R' F' L D2 U' L' F' U B2 D (21f)
*49. *L2 U2 R2 D2 B2 R2 U' L2 U' B U2 L B U L F D L2 U2 R U (21f)
*50. *R2 D B2 D' R2 D F2 R2 D B2 L' R2 D U' R D' R2 B' U R (20f)

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *L2 U2 R2 D F2 D' R2 B2 U B2 L' D' B2 F' D B L D2 B' D R' (21f)
*2. *D2 R2 D B2 D' F2 R2 B2 U' F2 U' F U F2 R D2 L D L F U (21f)
*3. *D L2 B2 U2 B2 F2 U' L2 F2 U B' L' R B' F2 U' L R' D' R U (21f)
*4. *B2 L2 F2 U' F2 U L2 D' U2 F2 R B' F' L R D U' L2 U R B2 (21f)
*5. *B2 U' L2 B2 D2 U L2 U' F2 D L2 B U L D' R' F2 D F' D' B' (21f)

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *R2 F2 D' B2 F2 D L2 D' F2 U' R2 B' U' F2 R D' B' R B' R B2 (21f)
*2. *D F2 D2 F2 U' L2 U F2 U' B2 R2 B U R' F' L F D' L2 R' (20f)
*3. *U R2 U B2 L2 B2 D2 B2 F2 L' F2 D2 B' L2 U B2 F' L' B' U2 (20f)
*4. *U2 R2 F2 U' R2 B2 L2 U2 B2 D F R' U2 F D U' F' R' D' L' R' (21f)
*5. *D' L2 F2 D U2 R2 B2 R2 F2 U2 L U2 R' U F L' U2 L' D' (19f)

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *U' R2 F2 D B2 D F2 U' F2 D2 B' L' F U R D' R' F R2 B2 L2 (21f)
*2. *L2 R2 D B2 U2 R2 B2 R2 D R2 U R F' L' B U2 F L2 D F' U' (21f)
*3. *F2 R2 D R2 U' F2 D' R2 D F2 L' F' R' B L U F2 L2 U F U (21f)
*4. *U B2 D' L2 U2 F2 L2 D2 F2 R2 U2 F D L2 U' F2 L F D2 R' F (21f)
*5. *L2 R2 D F2 D F2 L2 F2 L2 D2 U' F' R' B' U L R D' B' D2 F2 (21f)

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *U F2 R2 U2 L2 U2 F2 L2 D' F2 R B2 L D' B F2 U L' R' F R (21f)

*4x4x4 Fewest Moves* Only experimental so if you want this to become regular, start submitting your solutions
*1. *D Uw2 U' Fw' L2 Fw F L' Rw' R2 D2 L Rw2 R' U2 Rw' D2 B U B F' Uw2 L Rw D' Uw2 U' Fw' F' L' Uw' B L2 F L' Rw Fw' Uw Fw' F

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *L D2 F2 R' B L' D F U' B L' U' F' R U F2 R' U2 R U' R U2 R D2 F
*3. *L2 U R2 D L2 F2 D L2 U' F2 L' B2 F2 U L2 U F' R B' L D' (21f)
*4. *Rw Uw2 Fw Uw L' Fw' D Uw2 U L2 D2 R' D' Uw U R B2 L' B Fw Rw' R2 D' U2 L Rw2 R' Uw U2 Rw R2 B2 Fw' F D Uw' U2 L2 Rw' R

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *R D B D2 B' R2 D L' U' R2 U F R' D2 B' U2 B' R2 F' D2 L2 D2 L2 D' F2
*3. *F2 U R2 D2 F2 R2 U' B2 F2 D' R' B' R U B F2 L U B U' R2 (21f)
*4. *L D' Uw U L' D2 Fw2 Uw2 F2 L Rw Fw2 F2 L2 F' D U2 L Rw2 R' D Uw Fw' R F2 Uw Fw R2 B' F2 Rw2 R' D' Uw U F U2 L2 D F'
*5. *L' B2 Fw' Lw Rw' Bw' Fw' F' R2 D Bw Fw' L2 D' Dw Uw' U2 B' Bw2 Fw2 U' Lw D' B' Bw' Dw2 Uw U' L Bw' Rw' D' R2 Fw F2 D' Dw Bw' L' D' Rw Dw2 F2 U2 B D2 Dw' U2 Lw2 Rw Uw' B' Bw2 Fw2 F' Lw2 F2 Lw2 B2 Lw'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 + 6x6x6 Relay*
*2. *B' R B R' F L' B2 L B2 D2 F U B2 U' L2 B2 U' R2 U2 R U2 B' R' B R
*3. *L2 B2 R' D2 U2 B2 R' D2 L F2 L2 F D' L' U2 B U L' D R' B' (21f)
*4. *Fw F' D Rw' R2 D' B' L' R' D' Fw2 L' R Uw' U' Rw2 U2 F2 D L2 F D Rw R' Uw' L' Rw R' D' B Fw2 F' D2 Uw U2 L D2 Uw' U2 F
*5. *L' Lw Uw' B Fw' R' Dw2 F2 Lw' D2 Dw2 Uw U' F' Dw2 B' U' Bw' D R D F Dw' U2 Rw2 R' Uw Rw' D Uw Bw Fw Lw D' U2 Lw' B Fw' R2 F2 R' U Bw R' U' Rw2 D' Dw' Uw F2 Lw Uw2 B Bw2 Fw2 D2 L2 Dw L2 F'
*6. *L' 2L2 U' 2B 2F2 3R' 2B 2F2 L2 D 3R' R' B' 2R 2B' 2D2 U F2 L' 3F2 3R 2F L' 2L2 3R 2R' R2 2F 3R2 R2 3U' L 2L2 2R' 2B 2L' 2D2 2F' 2L' 2R2 3F2 3U U F' D 2L2 3R' 2R2 R 2F2 F L2 2F2 U F D2 3U F2 D U F' 2D2 2F 3R 2R 2B' R' 2F2 2R2 3U' U F2 D' 2U U' 3F2 2F 2D U2 L2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 + 6x6x6 + 7x7x7 Relay*
*2. *B2 R' U' B R' B D L2 U F2 D2 B' D2 L' D B L B2 L U R' U B' R D'
*3. *R2 F2 U F2 D B2 F2 R2 U B2 F2 U' R U2 F' D R D F' R2 (20f)
*4. *R2 Fw' Rw2 R' D' U' B' Fw F U Rw B2 L' Rw2 R B' F L' R' U2 B F Rw B2 D2 Rw R' Fw2 D F' D U Rw2 D2 U L R2 U' B Rw'
*5. *U2 Fw' Lw2 Bw R2 Dw F' R' Fw' U B D' R D Dw' Uw' Fw2 D2 U' L Lw' B' Bw R' U' L Rw' Dw' R Fw Dw' Uw' U' Bw U L Lw2 R2 Dw' R B2 Fw D' F2 U2 Lw' B Bw Dw Uw' B' Fw' Rw R' D' Bw2 D2 B2 Bw' Fw2
*6. *D2 2D2 3U2 U2 B 3F2 2F' D' 2B U L' R F 3R' 2B' 3F 2F 2R2 3F D' 3U L 2R2 B' 2B F' 3U' 2L2 2F 2U' 2B 3F' 2F2 F 2L B' 2B F' R 3U' 2B' U 3R 2R' B 2B' 3F' 2F' F L' 3U2 B2 2B' F' D2 2U' L' B D 2F2 D' 3U' 2R U' R' 3U2 3F' 2U2 L 3R 2R 3U2 2F2 R D2 2U2 L' R 2B' 3F'
*7. *B2 3B2 L' F 2L' 3L 3R 2R' R U 2B2 2F' L' 2F' D2 L' 3U' B' 3D 3U R2 3U2 U2 2R2 U2 L' R' 3D2 U2 3F2 R' 2D 3F' 2F2 3L2 3B R 3U' L U' B' 3B2 3F U 2R2 F' 3R B' 2D R' 3F2 3R' U 3B2 3L' 3R' B' 2R2 3F' L 3R2 D' 3U' B' 3R2 2R 2U 3L' 2D' U' L2 3R 2R R' D' U2 L2 2L R' 3F' 3R2 2D2 2U' 2L 3B' R2 D 2D2 3D2 3U 2U2 U2 3B2 2L2 B2 2R U B2 2B2 2R2

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Snake* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=3,d=2 / dUdU u=2,d=-3 / ddUU u=-5,d=-5 / UdUd u=3,d=1 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=1 / dUUU
*2. *UUdd u=-5,d=6 / dUdU u=-3,d=4 / ddUU u=-5,d=2 / UdUd u=-3,d=2 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=-2 / dddd
*3. *UUdd u=-5,d=-5 / dUdU u=-1,d=-3 / ddUU u=5,d=5 / UdUd u=-1,d=-4 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=-1 / ddUU
*4. *UUdd u=6,d=5 / dUdU u=-5,d=1 / ddUU u=-4,d=6 / UdUd u=-4,d=4 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=-5 / UUdd
*5. *UUdd u=2,d=3 / dUdU u=4,d=4 / ddUU u=1,d=2 / UdUd u=2,d=2 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=-4 / Uddd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*2. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*3. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*4. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*5. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *l r' b u' L' U' B L' R' U L U' R' L' B' L B U' R' L R B L R' B 
*2. *r' b' u' R B' U R' B' U L' R L' U B L U B L R' U R' U' B' U B' 
*3. *l r' b B L R' B' U' B U B' L U' B' U B L' U' B R U L B L' R' 
*4. *r b' u' B L' U' B' L U' R' U' B' U' R B' L B L' B U' L' B' L B' L' 
*5. *l r' b' u B L' R' U' L U L U' R B' U' L U' L R' L' U' B L R' L' 

*Square-1*
*1. * (-3,-3) (0,-3) (-3,0) (0,3) (3,0) (5,0) (4,2) (2,0) (-3,0) (4,5) (0,2) (4,0) (2,4) (4,3) (-5,0) (-4,1) (2,3)
*2. * (0,3) (6,3) (3,3) (3,3) (4,3) (0,5) (0,4) (5,0) (-3,0) (0,4) (-2,0) (-1,0) (6,2) (0,3) (0,4) (6,4) (6,2)
*3. * (1,-4) (0,3) (0,3) (0,2) (0,1) (-4,1) (-3,0) (6,4) (0,2) (6,0) (-4,1) (5,0) (0,5) (0,4) (4,4) (2,2) (-2,4)
*4. * (0,-4) (3,1) (3,3) (1,3) (-1,0) (5,1) (6,2) (6,3) (0,1) (4,0) (6,2) (6,0) (0,5) (-1,0) (0,3) (3,4) 
*5. * (6,3) (-3,3) (-3,0) (-1,0) (3,4) (6,4) (0,3) (6,4) (1,4) (0,4) (-4,2) (-4,0) (0,4) (0,2) (0,2) (-2,0) (4,0)


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 9, 2008)

i beat derrick once again.

*3x3:* 16.42, 14.22, 16.05, 19.97, 26.13
*avg:* 17.48
*comment:* unbelievable. just incredible. all non-lucky, all had 2-look OLLs. all were on video.

*2x2:* 5.68, 5.15, (4.23), (6.22), 5.27
*avg:* 5.37
*comment:* okay scrambles, okay average.

*4x4:* 1:22.43, (1:18.98) P, (1:27.65) OP, 1:24.54 O, 1:21.60 P
*avg:* 1:22.86
*comment:* nothing special.

*2-5 relay*: 5:28.91 OP
*comment:* did this on a whim, and PB'ed by about 40 seconds. i only do a couple of 5x5 solves every few weeks, so this was ok.
5x5: 3:30 i REALLY need to order a V5, my ES locks so much on everything
4x4: 1:28 OP stupid parity, whole relay could have been like 5:10
2x2: 11 lol i forgot everything that i inspected, actual solve was about 6-7
3x3: 19 good

*2-4 relay:* 2:03.97 P
*comment:* poop.
2x2: 6
3x3: 23
4x4: 1:35 P

*magic:* 1.53, (1.37), (2:53.76), 1.54, 1.48
*avg:* 1.52
*comment:* umm yeah, had 3 strings come halfway off and get tangled on that 2:53. i fixed it, but that magic got a little funky afterwards. so i switched to another to finish the average. its nice having 3 backups lol

*megaminx:* 4:09.19, 3:45.70,

*5x5:* 3:46.28, 3:33.73, 3:50.12, (3:25.68), (3:54.58)
*avg:* 3:43.38
*comment:* that does it, I'm ordering my V5 right now.


----------



## Erik (Sep 9, 2008)

Erik:
pyra: (5.81), 8.77, 7.08, (9.63), 8.28 => 8.04
s-1: (53.17), 33.34, 39.00, 29.03 (25.66) => 33.79 next goal is sub-30!
2: (4.25) -CLL-, 4.39 -CLL-, 5.67 -guimond-, (7.17) -something-, 4.99 - something- => 5.01 ok that really kinda..... sucked


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Sep 9, 2008)

Derrick

3x3x3: 13.34, (12.11), 15.64, (16.04), 12.40 = 13.79 avg
Comment: Good 

3x3x3OH: 28.08, 26.38, (24.51), (DNF), 28.12 = 27.53 avg
Comment: the DNF was a Pop and i just gave up 
Not bad for a hurt thumb   

Pyra: 9.30, 8.24, (6.26), 7.38, (10.31) = 8.34 avg
Comment: Darn


----------



## Rubixgod (Sep 10, 2008)

2x2: 6.11, 6.11, (7.25), 6.81, (4.71)
avg: 6.20 

3x3: (17.84), (21.57), 18.02, 19.78, 20.59
avg:19.56  horrible average

4x4: (1:09.91), 1:15.47, 1:24.55, 1:16.49, (1:27.66)
avg: 1:18.82 wow only one good solve =P

comment: man i need to get better especially on 5x5 =P


----------



## doublegun19 (Sep 10, 2008)

3x3: 17.15 17.06 20.68 15.19 18.91 average: 17.06
2x2: 7.53 5.94 8.30 8.33 9.09 average: 8.05


----------



## Jai (Sep 10, 2008)

*2x2:* 5.76, 3.71, 4.13, 4.75, 4.95 = *4.62*
*3x3:* 14.29, 13.90, 15.92, 13.66, 14.78 = *14.32*
*3x3OH:* 21.33, 28.71, 26.53, 30.58, 23.12 = *26.12*

Pretty nice OH, the scrambles were easy. Don't feel like doing 4x4 this week.


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 10, 2008)

Chris Hardwick
--------------
4x4x4bld: 6:33.58 6:15.57 6:35.41
comment: There we go :-D Now I just need to work on getting faster.
5x5x5bld: 15:04.44


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 10, 2008)

cmhardw said:


> Chris Hardwick
> --------------
> 4x4x4bld: 6:33.58 6:15.57 6:35.41
> comment: There we go :-D Now I just need to work on getting faster.



Very nice, Chris! So are you noticing a distinct improvement in speed with BH? I'm curious how you see the benefits of it, now that you've been using it for a little while. What do you think are your limits with it - how fast do you think you can get?

(I'm having a bad BLD week this week - my first 4x4x4 was over 12 minutes, and I only got 1/3 on the 5x5x5's. )


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Sep 10, 2008)

cmhardw said:


> Chris Hardwick
> --------------
> 4x4x4bld: 6:33.58 6:15.57 6:35.41
> comment: There we go :-D Now I just need to work on getting faster.




oh wow chris.... your amazing :O


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 11, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> Very nice, Chris! So are you noticing a distinct improvement in speed with BH? I'm curious how you see the benefits of it, now that you've been using it for a little while. What do you think are your limits with it - how fast do you think you can get?



Hey Mike,

Yeah I mean I am absolutely content with BH as a method, I love it. For me it just makes perfect sense to solve this way. I'd say that as of right now I theoretically know 100% of the BH method, but I only actively use maybe 85%-90% of it when solving and in competitions. There are still some cases where I know the optimal alg, but I usually use a sub-optimal alg that is either easier to visualize or faster to execute when actually doing a solve. Daniel and I are debating whether to include sub-optimal algs when they are indeed fast or to practice the optimal algs and make them faster. I'm still undecided on this myself.

I don't know the limits of BH, I haven't thought that hard about it to be honest. I think my personal limits are currently held back by my memorization ability, which is why I am working on my one syllable noun/verb list. I mean I think sub-5 solves for 4x4x4BLD will be seen in competition at some point, and I think BH is one method that is capable of that, but otherwise I don't know of the limits.



> (I'm having a bad BLD week this week - my first 4x4x4 was over 12 minutes, and I only got 1/3 on the 5x5x5's. )



No worries man, any practice is good practice I always say, especially for BLD. Also I saw your 16:xx DNF on 5x5 (close call!) recently. I think your times are getting really fast for big cubes BLD! Not to mention your really big cubes madness!

To be honest I'm already convinced that Ville and Rafal and those guys are faster than me. I wouldn't be surprised if one or both of them broke my times by a big margin soon. But I hope to be able to show that BH can be one of the top BLD methods for use in competitions. I certainly am in this to stay, even if I am surpassed by lots of people 



Derrick Eide17 said:


> oh wow chris.... your amazing :O



Thanks Derrick, but I think hopelessly addicted is a more fitting phrase lol 

Chris


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 11, 2008)

cmhardw said:


> But I hope to be able to show that BH can be one of the top BLD methods for use in competitions. I certainly am in this to stay, even if I am surpassed by lots of people



I am very happy to hear this - competitions are much more fun when you're there; that's the main reason I'm contemplating trying to get to Williamsburg for the Virginia Open.

And I will very likely not be one of those who surpass you; I've reached a bit of a plateau now, and I think it will take another method change to get past it. (Except really big cubes - there's still plenty of opportunity to improve with just practice there.) And the most logical method change for me is probably BH, which would take a ton of time for me to get good at, so I'm not sure if I'm going to go for that any time soon.

Anyway, I hope we get a chance to meet and talk big cubes BLD again sometime.


----------



## Henrik (Sep 11, 2008)

2x2: (3.07) 3,93 (6.52) 4.93 6.01 => 4.96 sec avg
that last scramble, I locked up and all it was on its way for a sub 5 but thats life. so avg could have been better


----------



## cpt.Justice (Sep 13, 2008)

4x4BLD: 26:09.69

comment: My second successful 4x4 BLD solve ever, the memo is starting to get easier.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 13, 2008)

Highlight of my week: Getting a 6x6x6 BLD and a 7x7x7 BLD both on the SAME DAY!!! Yes!!!! (I did the 6x6x6 BLD in the morning and the 7x7x7 BLD in the evening.)

Mike Hughey:

*2x2x2:* 12.52, 13.58, 9.25, 17.25, 13.22 = *13.11*
Comment: Truly awful!
*3x3x3:* 30.44, 27.06, 28.16, 31.34, 29.41 = *29.34*
Comment: This is more of a typical time for me than the 27’s I’ve been getting. 
*4x4x4:* 1:50.19, 1:35.81, 1:57.11 (OP), 1:56.02 (O), 1:55.18 (OP) = *1:53.80*
*5x5x5:* 3:15.85, 2:44.00, 2:44.26, 3:02.59, 2:46.11 = *2:50.98*
*6x6x6:* 6:24.34, 6:00.21 (O), 6:03.28 (O), 5:53.31, 5:40.50 (O) = *5:58.93*
Comment: Nice – sub-6 average!
*7x7x7:* 10:32.28, 9:11.04, 11:23.70, 9:26.51, 10:36.76 = *10:11.85*
Comment: Very bad. I messed up the centers in the middle of the solve on the 11 minute one.
*2x2x2 BLD:* 49.46, 47.90, 49.53 = *47.90*
*3x3x3 BLD:* DNF (2:43.84), 2:23.08, 2:06.13 = *2:06.13*
*4x4x4 BLD:* 12:40.48 (5:57), 9:38.99 (4:42), 13:06.00 (6:40) = *9:38.99*
*5x5x5 BLD:* DNF (19:13.71, 8:57), 22:23.31 (11:37), DNF (20:56.45, 10:05) = *22:23.31*
*6x6x6 BLD:* DNF (49:55.87, 23:15), 54:40.67 (27:05), DNS = *54:40.67*
Comment: The first one was off by just 2 outer X centers. The second one was really hard, but I got it!
*7x7x7 BLD:* 1:19:59.68 (34:30), DNS, DNS = *1:19:59.68*
Comment: This was a really hard scramble – all parities and lots of small cycles. So I’m really happy that I got it, even if the time wasn’t very good.
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *2/4 = 0 points, 21:25.47* (12:28)
Comment: Awful! Horrible! First cube was off by 5 edges; second cube had 2 edges flipped. I'm glad the rules were changed such that 2/4 is not a DNF. Oh well, I was going for speed, and at least this was a good 5 minutes faster than my previous fastest attempt at 4. I didn't have time for a real multi this week, so I figured I'd just do a quick one.
*3x3x3 OH:* 1:00.09, 53:21, 42.13, 1:06.38, 58.90 = *57.40*
*3x3x3 WF:* 2:41.93, 2:24.40, 2:45.53, 2:03.13, 3:30.58 = *2:37.29*
Comment: Pretty bad. I messed up the OLL on the last one.
*3x3x3 Match the scramble:* 2:10.75 (+2), 4:09.56, 1:59.19, 1:51.20, 2:03.79 = *2:04.58*
Comment: I thought the first one was a DNF, but then discovered that a D’ fixed it! I messed up the F2L on the second one and it took forever to fix it – it might have been faster if I had just started over. 
*2-4 relay:* *2:44.15* (O)
*2-5 relay:* *6:07.66* (OP)
*2-6 relay:* *12:47.98* (O, P)
*2-7 relay:* *21:46.54* (none, P)
*Magic:* 2.58, 2.78, 2.52, 2.44, 2.06 = *2.51*
*Master Magic:* 4.55, 4.28, 4.65, 4.90, 5.11 = *4.70*
*Snake:* Still don’t have one.
*Clock:* 24.56, 27.94, 24.19, 23.80, 23.52 = *24.18*
*MegaMinx:* 3:49.38, 3:26.95, 3:03.08, 3:02.44, 3:12.54 = *3:14.19*
*Pyraminx:* 33.96, 23.77, 19.40, 19.65, 32.41 = *25.28*
*Square-1:* 1:54.97 (P), 1:31.80 (P), 1:03.69, 1:22.69 (P), 1:25.65 (P) = *1:26.71*
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *40 moves*
2x2x2: B2 L’ U R’ F
3x cross: L’ B’ U2 D’ B D U’ L’ B’
4th pair: F’ L2 F L2 F’ L’ F2
OLL: L F U’ F’ U L’ F’
PLL: L’ F B L2 F’ L’ F L2 B’ L F’ L’
So many possibilities, but I couldn’t find anything that worked. This was my safety solve, found in the first 10 minutes.
*4x4x4 Fewest Moves:* *93 moves*
F’ Lw F Lw’ D2 Rw’ D Rw L’ B’ Uw2 B’ R Uw’ R’ Dw’ F2 R2 Dw R’ Dw’ R2 L’ U L Dw Bw R’ F’ R Bw2 D F’ D’ Bw U’ Lw’ F R F’ Lw R Uw2 F D2 F’ Rw2 F2 Uw2 U2 F2 Rw2 Uw2 F B L’ B F’ D2 L’ U’ B2 U B2 U L’ U2 F’ D’ F U2 F’ D L’ U’ L’ U F L U L’ U’ D L F L’ U F’ D’ F U’ F’ L2
centers: F’ Lw F Lw’
D2 Rw’ D Rw
L’ B’ Uw2 B’ R Uw’
R’ Dw’ F2 R2 Dw
R’ Dw’ R2 L’ U L Dw
edges: Bw R’ F’ R Bw2 D F’ D’ Bw
U’ Lw’ F R F’ Lw
R Uw2 F D2 F’
insert PLL parity: Rw2 F2 Uw2 U2 F2 Rw2 Uw2
3x3x3: F B L’ B F’ D2
3x3x4: L’ U’ B2 U B2
3x cross: U L’ F’ . L’ U’ L’ U F
4th pair: L U L’ U’
OLL: D L F L’ U F’ D’ F U’ F’
AUF: L2
insert at .: F U2 F’ D’ F U2 F’ D
F’ F cancel before ..
This solution still has PLL parity, but I haven’t figured out a good, semi-systematic way to remove PLL parity without changing the last 3-cycle of edge pairing into a 2-cycle, which then costs about as much as you save. So I just inserted the PLL parity (this basically always costs no more than 7 moves) and went on, because I was too lazy to try harder. Since no one else is even doing 4x4x4 fewest moves any longer, I’m just happy any time I get under a hundred moves. It’s like 6x6x6 and 7x7x7 BLD - I automatically win by default anyway.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Sep 13, 2008)

*3x3:* 23.84, (20.34), 21.93, 26.83, (28.44) = 24.20
I suck. 
*3x3BLD:* DNF (4:26), DNF, 3:41.15 = 3:41.15
Blanked out after corners on the second one, cleared the time before I looked.

I'll do some more later.


----------



## nitrocan (Sep 14, 2008)

Can Çetin
3 BLD: 5:35.40 DNS DNS : 5:35.40
Phew, I had so many DNFs at the previous competitions. I'm glad that I got one.


----------



## philkt731 (Sep 14, 2008)

2: 3.15 3.50 2.13 3.44 3.25 = 3.28 nice


----------



## Dene (Sep 15, 2008)

*2x2x2:* 12.14 10.38 12.92 18.91 16.03 => 13.70

*3x3x3:* 18.11 19.94 19.91 17.02 17.42 => 18.48
It's amazing what a little lube can do.

*3x3x3_OH:* 35.73 35.98 42.13 DNF 34.56 => 37.95
I dropped the cube on the timer in the 4th one 

*3x3x3_feet:* 2:25.47 1:55.74 1:40.06 1:41.61 1:50.92 => 1:49.42
No good today

*4x4x4:* 1:35.72 1:54.19 1:25.52 1:19.63 1:20.83 => 1:27.36

*5x5x5:* 2:12.03 2:32.03 2:07.13 2:13.78 2:23.47 => 2:16.43

*6x6x6:* 6:30.42 5:51.13 5:31.61 5:42.81 4:59.19 => 5:41.85
Sub5!

*7x7x7:* 7:14.61 6:34.08 6:59.83 7:09.38 7:31.81 => 7:07.94


----------



## Pedro (Sep 15, 2008)

*Multi bld* = 5/6, 24:11
Damn! So close! I think I missed a U2 somewhere in the 3rd cube...oh, well...I'll get it, eventually


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Sep 15, 2008)

Why haven't I competed here before?

*3x3x3*: 14.45, 16.95, 17.84, 15.36, 17.30 *Avg*: 16.54
Not good. First solve had ELL.

Damn, it's too dark to do more events, I'll continue tomorrow.


----------



## Mirek (Sep 16, 2008)

FMC only.
DNF, but later:
B2 L' U R' F U' L' U B2 [pre-scramble move B] B L' B' U2 L' U' U' F U F' L2 B with corner 3-cycle yet to finish. Bad luck strikes, no 8-move 3-cycle can be inserted with any cancelations. And this is an interesting case. Probably, neither 10-move 3-cycle helps. Surprisingly, 12-move commutator [B',L2 F' L2 F L2] = B' L2 F' L2 F L2 B L2 F' L2 F L2 put at the end gets 5 moves cancel just cutting 1 move compared to an 8-move 3-cycle. 
The complete solution is B2 L' U R' F U' L' U B' L' B' U2 L' U2 F U F2 L2 F L2 B L2 F' L2 F L2 (26). Overtime, though.


----------



## guusrs (Sep 16, 2008)

I almost DNF on FMC, but 10 minutes before the deadline I got rid of the sub-30 idea and I found this quick one: 
F2 R B R' F' R B' R F2 D R2 U' R2 F2 R2 D2 R D' F' D F2 R2 U' R' U2 F D' F D F2 U' R' L2 (33)

explanation:
pseudo 2x2x2: F.R2 F2 D R2 U' (6)
pseudo 2x2x3: R2 F2 R2 D2 (10)
3th pair: R D' F' D F2 (15)
F2L: R2 U' R' U (19)
LL-edges: U F D' F D F2 U' (25)
correction: R' L2 (27)
leaves a 3 corner-cycle
at dot insert F R B R' F' R B' R', 2 moves cancel

Mirek, Beautiful setup you found, I will investigate for a better insertion (if possible)...

Happy cubing
Gus


----------



## Jude (Sep 16, 2008)

*Chukk*

*2x2x2*: 9.32, (13.11), (5.30), 9.44, 8.58 = *9.11*
*Comment*: Man, first sup 10 single solve (dropped the cube), and sup 9 average since learning ortega. Not sure what went wrong, just really slow.
*3x3x3*: (24.39), 28.31, 25.74, 24.42, (39.38) = *26.17*
*Comment*: Again, absolutely terrible. Haven't had a sup 25 average in a while, normally I'd expect 24.39 to be my WORST solve, not my best  The 39.38 did an OLL wrong and had to start over from about 3rd f2l.
*2x2x2 BLD*: DNS, 1:35.30, 1:53.64 = *1:35.30*
*Comment*: Accidently spent 30 seconds trying to decide where to start on the first one, so didn't start it >.< Other 2 were really bad, but at least I finished -.-
*3x3x3 BLD* 4:10.45, 4:36.11, DNF = *4:10.45*
*Comment*: My first "safe solve" turned out to be my fastest... Wow. Went especially slow on it to make sure I'd get one complete, but somehow managed to go even slower on the middle one when I was trying to go fast. 
3rd was about 3 minutes but DNF - off by a few mistakes.

Altogether, did incredibly bad this week! Hopefully I'll get back up to standards by the UK open (I have been juggling more than cubing recently, let everything cube-related slip  )


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 16, 2008)

This week I prepared for Euro 2008. I changed cubes, lubed everything like crazy and tested many new 3x3x3 and 4x4x4's. Result: Very slippery hands because of all the silicon oil that was still left on all those puzzles  I got rid of most of it now, so my results at Euro 2008 shouldn't suffer

2x2x2: 6.65 9.33 9.36 7.53 13.30 = 8.74
3x3x3: 23.28 25.55 25.36 23.18 22.94 = 23.94
4x4x4: 1:29.71 1:28.88 1:25.08 1:50.52 1:29.65 = 1:29.41
5x5x5: 2:37.91 2:31.08 2:29.11 2:31.55 2:05.93 = 2:30.58
6x6x6: 6:04.80 5:39.65 6:00.86 5:52.86 5:54.96 = 5:56.23
7x7x7: 8:06.00 8:18.00 8:29.46 8:30.91 8:21.69 = 8:23.05
2x2x2_bf: 1:28.13 1:18.84 58.44 = 58.44
3x3x3_bf: DNF DNF DNF = DNF
3x3x3_oh: 50.00 54.19 46.18 48.30 43.27 = 48.16
3x3x3_match: 1:01.77 2:59.47 1:53.07 2:02.28 1:47.69 = 1:54.35
3x3x3_fmc: D F' L' F2 R' U2 F2 R' D' R F2 D L' B D B' L' D' L D' L' z2 y' U' R U R' U F' U' F y2 R U2 R' U' R U' R' U' F = 38
(Do pre-move L to see what's going on) This was a speed-FMC to test a form for the EC. The speed-fmc took 6 minutes. Writing it down on the form took 8 minutes. I hope we don't have to use this form
2x2x2: D F' L' F2 R' U2
Double X-Cross: F2 R' D' R F2 D L'
pseudo 3rd pair: B D B' L' D' L D' L'
pseudo F2L: z2 y' U' R U R' U F' U' F
pseudo LL: y2 R U2 R' U' R U' R' U'
undo pre-movesetup: F
234-Relay: 2:11.78
2345-Relay: 5:01.53
23456-Relay: 10:17.71
234567-Relay: 20:37.55
Magic: 7.75 2.34 2.21 3.61 3.19 = 3.05
Clock: 28.52 22.61 23.69 20.53 25.03 = 23.78
MegaMinx: 3:49.09 3:35.43 3:50.81 3:25.69 3:34.28 = 3:39.60
Square-1: 1:34.86 1:28.15 1:18.18 1:11.00 1:16.84 = 1:21.06


----------

